# MAC Lure



## Femme Noir (May 22, 2006)

When does this hit counters again? I forget


----------



## MizMac (May 22, 2006)

june 1st


----------



## asteffey (May 22, 2006)

yes.

be prepared.


----------



## dstroyedangel (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_yes.

be prepared._

 
 ....to be broke....


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dstroyedangel* 
_....to be broke.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL - I got a good chuckle out of that!!!


----------



## JessieC (May 23, 2006)

^^^^
So did I....I am kicking myself for going so crazy this month with full knowledge that June 1st will be my doom day. I need a new black tied soooo bad, but i am being patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and counting the days till i can get in the cute blue packaging. :hump:

Why does MAC have to be so quick with thier realeases???? Its driving me up the walls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allan_willb (May 23, 2006)

I'm ready!


----------



## Shavwi (May 23, 2006)

I can't wait for Lure - I am going to be so broke this summer!


----------



## LuvBeMac (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JessieC* 
_^^^^
So did I....I am kicking myself for going so crazy this month with full knowledge that June 1st will be my doom day. I need a new black tied soooo bad, but i am being patient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and counting the days till i can get in the cute blue packaging. :hump:

Why does MAC have to be so quick with thier realeases???? Its driving me up the walls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























_

 
I second this.. I think they should release new collection once in 2 month...really make me damn broke!!!


----------



## asnbrb (May 23, 2006)

yay!!  I got my lure postcard!!  Very pretty.


----------



## Turbokittykat (May 23, 2006)

I'm not ready. I wonder if I can get a job in a week?


----------



## amy_forster (May 23, 2006)

OMG! I'm so not ready! I haven't had my mailer yet. I live in the UK though so I'm not sure if we get them or not. Any ideas?

Does anyone know if turquatic is being a UK release or not? I know lure, bait, hooked and she shines are!


----------



## Femme Noir (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I'm not ready. I wonder if I can get a job in a week?_

 
hahaha good luck with that.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 23, 2006)

what about the UK, when do we get it?


----------



## Glow (May 23, 2006)

Im so going to have to call them the day of release and ask them to save me one of each fluidline.
I'm doing the music for my schools fashion show.


----------



## user79 (May 24, 2006)

Oh god I leave Canada June 2 so I am going to be there at the counter June 1 getting some Lure! Who knows when they will get it in Switzerland...


----------



## sarzio (May 24, 2006)

Gah I'm not ready, like seriously waaay too many le. products are being released... I understand that this brings urgency to their sales and probably boosts their quaterly profits in the end, but I think at the same time, they are missing out on some sales because people can't afford to buy everything they want from the Le collections.


----------



## 2_pink (May 24, 2006)

I get paid on Friday, woot woot. Bring on the Lure *lol*

I got my first postcard without having to buy something *haha* ..its very pretty & horizontal =)


----------



## mjalomo (May 25, 2006)

I am working two shifts of summer school to afford my summer hauls.  I'll be teaching from 8:00 to 6:30 with a half-hour lunch for the next 25 weekdays, but payday is right before my birthday.


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 31, 2008)

so lure was 06


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redshesaidred* 

 
_so lure was 06_

 
 Yes Lure was in summer 2006. Please reference the Colour Stories (Specktra.net) for more past collections info instead of resurrecting super old threads.


----------

